# Lucky bamboo plants



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys! ive seen lucky bamboo plants in a aquarium at my lfs..
it has bettas in it..i wonder, could it also be used for piranhas? 
and can i put the entire plant with its leaves submerged into water?
has anyone tried this?

thanks guys!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

If their with tetras maybe that would look cool someone Im sure can help you out


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

bamboo plants cannot be completely submerged in water as they will soon die, the best thing is to either stick to fully aquatic plants or only leave some of the stem submerged.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

I seen they had something like this at my lfs. It looked like one of these that was hanging off the tank on the inside, with bamboo in it. Looks like it could filter out something. i would like more info on this too.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im pretty sure you can but you just cant submuge the leaves or they rot or something like that
but if the leaves can be submurged its not really worth is sincea p tank is usually at least 18 inches tall and bambo usually has leaves under that unless you elevated it in a pot or something


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Some other guy on here tried this but I never saw the outcome. You can try submerging one, but I would experiment in something besides a tank where you have fish. Just in case it starts to damage water conditions, from rotting, etc.


----------



## bigd00d00 (May 20, 2007)

i have several bamboo plants in my tank. picked it up from petsmart. It's been in the tank for about 2 months + fully submerged and it seems to be ok. But I've heard several people telling me that they should be only be partially submerged, so I dont know..


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

bigd00d00 said:


> i have several bamboo plants in my tank. picked it up from petsmart. It's been in the tank for about 2 months + fully submerged and it seems to be ok. But I've heard several people telling me that they should be only be partially submerged, so I dont know..


they said salt in the water could kill it..ive got salt in my waters..do you?
and how did you keep it submerged?? when i tried that, the bamboos floats..i cant keep it down there.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just put gravel on the roots and a bit around the trunk (is it called a trunk like trees?)
you could also put a lead strip or two around the trunk


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

they sell fake ones that look real... just go with them and then you have no worries-


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

I know bamboo plants would work with ponds. I was thinking the same thing for my tank


----------



## Toilet (Jul 17, 2007)

GN121406 said:


> I know bamboo plants would work with ponds. I was thinking the same thing for my tank


I believed that the lucky bamboo plant will rot and foul the tank after a couple of weeks...Because they're not an aquatic plant. If you plan to fully submerged it, then it will die. But if you only plant the bottom part and leave the leafs ontop, they will survive.

There's always fake ones that look exactly the same as the real ones that will not rot and die.








Hope that helps


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> they sell fake ones that look real... just go with them and then you have no worries-


Just saw some today at Petsmart they were kinda pricey though


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

coutl said:


> they sell fake ones that look real... just go with them and then you have no worries-


Just saw some today at Petsmart they were kinda pricey though
[/quote]
Walmart has them cheap, easily <$10


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Good ol Wal Mart what dont they sell cheap.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Healthy fishes?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok first of all yes you can put them in your p-tank.. i have had them in my tank for over threes and yes they where all sizes.. and even under water.... and they gro just fine under water so that is out the window if you ask me.....keep in mine the only part that will grow is the leaves and roots....

you will want too find the ones that are thicker they do alot better in the tank...... at this time i have a few in my 150 gal with my p-bass in it.... i have 6 of them that are out of the water and like 8 under it aswell...... it is the chepest way to plant a tank if you ask me....

and you can get the bigger ones at like a pond store or home depo.... if you want big one.. or in a mall am sure you have a asain store.... you can get them in a good bundle of like 20 for 15 are so depends.....

and the two foot ones are like $5 most times here


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Toilet said:


> I know bamboo plants would work with ponds. I was thinking the same thing for my tank


I believed that the lucky bamboo plant will rot and foul the tank after a couple of weeks...Because they're not an aquatic plant. If you plan to fully submerged it, then it will die. But if you only plant the bottom part and leave the leafs ontop, they will survive.

There's always fake ones that look exactly the same as the real ones that will not rot and die.
View attachment 151111


Hope that helps
[/quote]

This is correct.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

bigred said:


> ok first of all yes you can put them in your p-tank.. i have had them in my tank for over threes and yes they where all sizes.. and even under water.... and they gro just fine under water so that is out the window if you ask me.....keep in mine the only part that will grow is the leaves and roots....
> 
> you will want too find the ones that are thicker they do alot better in the tank...... at this time i have a few in my 150 gal with my p-bass in it.... i have 6 of them that are out of the water and like 8 under it aswell...... it is the chepest way to plant a tank if you ask me....
> 
> ...


got it bigred! thanks a lot!


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

i have had bamboo in my tank for almost 2 weeks now... no fish in the tank just yet but no discoloration or anything at this point on the bamboo. we shall wait and see the outcome though.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bsonetwo said:


> i have had bamboo in my tank for almost 2 weeks now... no fish in the tank just yet but no discoloration or anything at this point on the bamboo. we shall wait and see the outcome though.


outcome will be a rotten plant. bamboo isn't ment to grow exclusivly underwater. Its an emerged growth plant. roots and stem underwater leaves and top out.


----------

